# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ո՞ր կոսմետիկական ընկերություններին եք վստահում

## Sophie

Ներկայումս շատ բազմազան է ընտրության հնարավորությունն, ըստ որում գնային դիապազոնն էլ նույնպես մեծ է: Ինչին էք դուք ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձնում կոսմետիկ միջոցներ գնելիս: Կապ չունի հիգիենիկ թե դեկորատիվ: Ինչպե՞ս էք կարծում  բարձր գինը խոսում է՞ բարձր որակի մասին: Արդյո՞ք թանկարժեք բրենդներից ձեռք բերված խնամքի պարագարները իսկապես հոգ են տանում ձեր առողջության ու գեղեցկության մասին ամենալավ ձևով: 
  Կարդում է՞ք ձեր գնած նյութերի բաղադրությունը, կարևորությու՞ն տալիս էք դրան: Արդյո՞ք ձեզ համար կարևոր է, որ կոսմետիկան հիմնականում բնական տարրերից բաղկացած լինի: 
Նշեք խնդրում եմ, որ ֆիրմաներին/ բրենդներին էք վստահում և *ինչու*: Կարծում եմ բոլորիս համար էլ օգտակար կլինի:

----------


## Sophie

Արագ արագ գրեցի ահավոր շատ սխալներ թույլ տվեցի, եթե հնարավոր է ուղղեք , կամ թույլ տվեք ես ուղղեմ :Blush:

----------


## Sophie

Ժողովուրդ ջան  բացի քվեարկելուց հարցերին էլ պատասխանեք էլի :Smile:  հիմնավորեք ձեր ընտությունը :Ok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բրենդին առանձնապես ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում։ Կոսմետիկա գնելիս նախ նայում բաղադրությանը, հնարավորության դեպքում աշխատում եմ քիչ թե շատ բնական նյութերից պատրաստվածները գնել, բացի դրանից, մեծ նշանակություն եմ տալիս նաև հոտին, որ տհաճ չլինի (հոտերի նկատմամբ չափից դուրս զգայուն եմ)։ Մեկ էլ շատ էժան կոսմետիկայի նկատմամբ վստահություն չեմ տածում՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից, ու խուսափում եմ։

----------


## Դեկադա

Շատ չեմ օգտագործում՝  էտ պատճառով էլ արժեքավոր խորհուրդ դժվար տամ:
Ես էլ բրենդին էական նշանակություն չեմ տալիս: Առաջին  հերթին նայում եմ հակաալերգիկ լինի, հոտին,  բնականին մոտ կոմպոնենտներ պարունակի: 
 Մի ժամանակ Նիվեա էի շատ օգտագործում, բայց հիմա որը պատահի: Ի դեպ չեմ կարծում, որ ինչքան բարձր է գինը՝ այնքան լավ որակ ունի, բայց դե էժանագին ապրանքն էլ վստահություն չի ներշնչում: Կարծում եմ կոսմետիկան անհատական  է եւ այն պետք է ընտրել ոչ թե հայտին բրենդի՝ այլ տված օգուտներից ելնելով:

----------


## Katka

Նշվածներից հավանում եմ *Avon-ը, Faberlic-ն* էլ լավ է, հիմնականում կրեմները հաջողված են: Նիվեան լրիվ որակազրկվել է, շատ հավանում եմ նաեւ *Կլիվեն* ֆիրման:* Garnier*, կարծում եմ, արժե օգտագործել մի փոքր մեծ տարիքում:Գարնիերի լոսյոնները, կրեմները մի փոքր շատ ուժեղ են` երիտասարդ տարիքում օգտագործելու համար: *MayBelline* ֆիրման էլ բավականին որակյալ է: 
Հ.Գ. Գովազդելու վտանգ չկա՞ :Jpit:

----------


## Sophie

Կարող էք նայել *այստեղ*:
Շատ հետաքրքիր տվյալներ կգտնեք կոսմետիկայի ինչպես նաև արտադրողների վերաբերյալ: Իսկ տրված գնահատականները միգուցե օգնեն ճիշտ ընտրություն կատարել  :Wink:

----------


## PetrAni

Էս բա Pupaն ու Lancomeը ինչի չկան որ? :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (09.03.2010), Մանուլ (09.03.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> Էս բա Pupaն ու Lancomeը ինչի չկան որ?


 Շատ բրենդներ կան, որ չեմ նշել հարցման մեջ, դե այդքանը ոնց նշես: Ողղակի փորձում էի առավել հայտնիները և Հայաստանում առավել տարածվածները նշել, բայց հասկացա, որ սխալվել եմ իսկապես: Կարելի է Givenchy ու Clinique ը  փոխարինել ձեր ասած տարբերակներով, կամ ավելացնել հարցմանը: Եթե մոդերատորները կարող են թող ավելացնեն :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Լեո, Vistolog տղեք ջան պահպանեք ձեր բնական գեղեցկությունը: Էդքան շատ կոսմետիկան վնաս ա:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.09.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Լեո, Vistolog* տղեք ջան պահպանեք ձեր բնական գեղեցկությունը: Էդքան շատ կոսմետիկան վնաս ա:


Իսկ իրանք ի՞նչ են անում էտ կոսմետիկան, օգտագործու՞մ են թե ոնց տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը՝ ուտում... :Wink: / օր. շրթներկը/

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ իրանք ի՞նչ են անում էտ կոսմետիկան, օգտագործու՞մ են թե ոնց տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը՝ ուտում.../ օր. շրթներկը/


Չգիտեմ, բայց բոլոր տարբերակները նշել են, ու նաև նշել են որ օգտվում են նաև այլ ֆիրմաներից, որոնց անունները բերված չեն հարցման մեջ  :Scare:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Չգիտեմ, բայց բոլոր տարբերակները նշել են, ու նաև նշել են որ օգտվում են նաև այլ ֆիրմաներից, որոնց անունները բերված չեն հարցման մեջ


 :Shok:  իրենք երեւի շարժվում են. «տեղեկացված եմ՝ ուրեմն պաշտպանված եմ կարգախոսով»: Նախօրոք ստրախովկա են անում:

----------


## Sophie

Խնդրում եմ թեման անլուրջ մի դարձրեք :Smile: : Կոսմետիկան իրականում այդքան էլ անլուրջ բան չէ : Դրանից օգտվում են բոլորը անկախ սեռից և տարիքից: Եվ կոսմետիկաի մեջ  միայն պուդրան, պամադան չեն մտնում : Օճառը, շամպունը , զանազան գելերը նույնպես կոսմետիկա են :Smile: : Այնպես, որ եթե քվեարկությանը մասնակցում են տղաներ դա շատ գովելի է, բայց ինձ զարմացնում է, որ նրանք փաստորեն քվեարկել են բոլոր բրենդների օգտին որոնցից շատերը զուտ դեկորատիվ կոսմետիկա են արտադրում :

----------


## Sophie

> Չգիտեմ, բայց բոլոր տարբերակները նշել են, ու նաև նշել են որ օգտվում են նաև այլ ֆիրմաներից, որոնց անունները բերված չեն հարցման մեջ


Իսկ հնարավոր է՞ ջնջել իրենց քվեարկությունները:
Եթե հնարավոր է թող մոդերատորները ջնջեն :

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Հիմնականում խոսափում եմ կոսմետիկայից, քանի որ առանց դրա կյանքն ավելի ճիշտ եմ համարում: Տոնալնի կրեմ օգտագործում եմ Լորեալից, շրթներկները Պուպայինն եմ սիրում: Ձեռքի կրեմ Չիստայա լինիա կամ էդպես մի բան, շամպունը՝ Վոշընդգոու, մնացած բաներն էլ խառը, ինչ պատահի: Դեմքը մաքրող լոսյոն օգտագործում եմ Որդան կարմիրը, հայկական ու վստահելի: Գնի առումով էլ էժան չի:

Աչքի ստվեր, շրթերի եզրագիծ մատիտ, ... էժանը թափելու բան ա, գոնե 1000 դրամից պիտի ավել լինի: Էս օգտագործելուց հետո եմ ասում, երբեմն լավ ապրանքը էժանի մեջ էլ է պատահում: Տուշը համարյա միշտ անհարմար ա. ծանրացնում ա աչքերը, մեկ-մեկ լացացնում, հոսում... 2-3000 դրամանոցներից կարելի ա հարմարը գտնել:

----------

